# One More Malt in Downey



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just opened an e-mail from somebody I had contacted in regard to Jenny. They in turn sent on to another person and she got back to me asking if this was the one I was speaking of.... the gal somehow lost the original link I had given and went looking... and saw this little one.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12765136


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The Downey Shelter is not far from me. This is where Bianca came from. It's a crap-hole of a place.

I just called them Terry. Thought I could run over, and pick her up. 

She was euthanized yesterday. 

I'm so sorry, little one.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, that is awful. :crying:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooo :smscare2: :crying: 

I'm so sorry for that poor little girl - how can they do that ? - this is becoming an epidemic ..

I just don't get how a family pet - and a Maltese to boot - not just a mutt .. but one of the cutest dogs in the world, can suddenly be unwanted .. who knows the circumstances ... it's just making me sick ...

This really has me upset - I'm sorry Deb you had to make the call ... one day too late - and Downey was just down the road ..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my God :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

I don't know whether to cry or be mad...or both.

Bless you sweet little one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad! :crying:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - that really sucks!!! I'm speechless - I often wonder how these places can call themselves "shelters." :crying 2:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:crying: :crying 2: My heart just sunk reading this. I almost threw up. Dogs are one of God"s "perfect" creations, and I just don"t understand.......
RIP precious angel.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: OMG how awful and heartbreaking


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just sitting here in tears. That poor, poor little girl. Rest in peace little girl. I hope at one time you knew love and that your life had some good in it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh no I just came back to the post and I am crying all over again - especially after Chrissy's post - about knowing love and being loved .. what did this poor dog do to deserve that ?

I need to scream :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Poor baby .. I hope you're having fun at the bridge away from all the "meanies" ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[attachment=47375:Melanie.jpg]The Los Angeles Shelters make me sick. 

#09-17399 was euthanized within 6-days. She didn't even have a name.

Well, I named her Melanie. 

Rest In Peace, sweet little Mel.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 24 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712633


> [attachment=47375:Melanie.jpg]The Los Angeles Shelters make me sick.
> 
> #09-17399 was euthanized within 6-days. She didn't even have a name.
> 
> ...



Awww Mel - they didn't even give her a chance  :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so angry and my heart just hurts. I don't understand some people. I don't ever want to. Not even a name...

I just want to scream and cry and rage. Every time I think about her, the tears start flowing all over again. I keep picking up Jazz and Pixie and promising them both that they will never have to face that fate.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You know, it hurts less when you are in the dark and unaware of the horrors happening each day. 6 days!! How can they do that??God bless you Melanie. RIP.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh precious little Melanie! ( Thank you Deb for giving her the dignity of a name!) . We're sooo sorry! Rest in peace little one! 

Has anyone checked on the other one... "Ticia" in the Los Angeles East Valley Animal Shelter that Chrissy posted about? This poor little one needs help! She looks like she has been terribly neglected! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12875667


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 24 2009, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712646


> Ahh precious little Melanie! ( Thank you Deb for giving her the dignity of a name!) . We're sooo sorry! Rest in peace little one!
> 
> Has anyone checked on the other one... "Ticia" in the Los Angeles East Valley Animal Shelter that Chrissy posted about? This poor little one needs help! She looks like she has been terribly neglected!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12875667[/B]


It's hard to tell from the picture, but one eye looks like there's something wrong with it. I don't want to see her go the way of little Melanie. I really, really wish I were closer!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 24 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712657


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 24 2009, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712646





> Ahh precious little Melanie! ( Thank you Deb for giving her the dignity of a name!) . We're sooo sorry! Rest in peace little one!
> 
> Has anyone checked on the other one... "Ticia" in the Los Angeles East Valley Animal Shelter that Chrissy posted about? This poor little one needs help! She looks like she has been terribly neglected!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12875667[/B]


It's hard to tell from the picture, but one eye looks like there's something wrong with it. I don't want to see her go the way of little Melanie. I really, really wish I were closer!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chrissy I thought the same thing.. the one eye area looks red... and the mats I bet are awful underneath! I don't think she'll be that 'appealing' for those seeking a 'cute' little dog.... so many can't 'see' the beauty we all know is there waiting to be brought forth with some TLC!.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 24 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712646


> Ahh precious little Melanie! ( Thank you Deb for giving her the dignity of a name!) . We're sooo sorry! Rest in peace little one!
> 
> Has anyone checked on the other one... "Ticia" in the Los Angeles East Valley Animal Shelter that Chrissy posted about? This poor little one needs help! She looks like she has been terribly neglected!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12875667[/B]



Yep, I called the shelter. This one is the worst, of the worst. I've been there a few times.

Conversation:

Deb: Yes, I'm calling with regards to #A1006802

Gal: The Maltese?

Deb: Yes

Gal: She's still available

Deb: I can pick her up on Monday. Don't let anything happen to her.

Gal: Oh, well she was surrendered on the 17th, we don't do that.

Deb: Funny, another little one was also surrendered on the 17th, and put down yesterday from the Downey Shelter.

Gal: Well, she must have had health/behavior issues.

Deb: My mother has health/behavior issues, I'm not going to euthanize her. We're a rescue, that's what we deal with.

Gal: Give me your phone number. I will contact you, if she is not adopted by Monday morning. 

Deb: Fine, just make sure NOTHING goes wrong. And I will be contacting YOU on Monday morning.

Gal: We have the dog's best interest at heart. 

Deb: Talk to you Monday.



I will so try to get there tomorrow, but it's pushing it.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just a weepy mess right now. Thank you so much, Deb. I can't even convey my gratitude.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bless you, Saint Deb - I hope they keep their word and you get her, poor little girl! :wub: So, so sorry about Melanie :wub: and I also thank you for giving her a name.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I love being a part of SM but these kind of things make me so sick to my stomach :crying 2: and mad at folks. How can you get a pet, love that baby and then just whoosh...out you go pet. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: My babies are also microchipped. It is in my contract with Jessica and Tonia that if I ever decide to surrender one of their babies they must go back to them. In order for that to EVER happen to one of my babies....MY WHOLE ENTIRE FAMILY WOULD HAVE TO BE DEAD!!! We all love these girls.

One day, my DH laughingly said if something ever happened to me that HE COULD do a top knot...LOL...He loves them too and even likes their top knots. :bysmilie: :back2topic:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 24 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712508


> The Downey Shelter is not far from me. This is where Bianca came from. It's a crap-hole of a place.
> 
> I just called them Terry. Thought I could run over, and pick her up.
> 
> ...



Unbelieveable....



I don't know what to say.... It makes me so mad and I am just beyond any ability to express it.... :angry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little Mel. RIP sweet one. Keep us posted on the other little doll, Deb.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=47390:maxyyy.bmp]

Who knows what Mel's story was - sometimes, they have elderly owners who love them so much but they pass away and the rest of the family does not or cannot take care of them ..

Once again, poor little girl WAS KILLED ALONE !! .. I hope she closed her eyes imaging all the fun days she had with her owners and the love and cuddles she once got ..

I am crying again .. I SAID I CAN'T READ THESE POSTS, CUSTOMERS THINK I AM LOONEY :w00t: 

Although, some have asked about Max and I tell them and they have a good cry .. his photos were never too far to brag to people ..

A pic above of Max when he came to work with me one day (no dogs allowed in the mall but here he is on Daddy's office chair - the new CEO

I think we need to open up an Orange County NO KILL SHELTER ..

Oh wait !! we already have one .. it's called CASA DEL CACA ....


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh nooo! A week, less than a week! Reading this made me cry. Poor little baby Melanie, rest in peace little one. 

Deb, I hope you can get Ticia out in time.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

This is just horrible. I am wondering why or if these shelters can be persuaded to post Maltese on our Maltese site and other breeds on other breed sites so all our members can see these little ones and hopefully adopt/foster them. Any suggestions besides emailing them (which I do plan on doing). This is pitiful and disgusting and now the govenator is wanting to put a tax on VET services? Is he crazy? Vet bills are out of sight as it is. I suggest a BLAST FAX to the Gov. Schartzenegger to stop with the taxes already. Anyway, just tossing this out there. I saw a beautiful Maltese senior on pet finders near me and was prepared to go when I found she had been adopted already.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 24 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712755


> This is just horrible. I am wondering why or if these shelters can be persuaded to post Maltese on our Maltese site and other breeds on other breed sites so all our members can see these little ones and hopefully adopt/foster them. Any suggestions besides emailing them (which I do plan on doing). This is pitiful and disgusting and now the govenator is wanting to put a tax on VET services? Is he crazy? Vet bills are out of sight as it is. I suggest a BLAST FAX to the Gov. Schartzenegger to stop with the taxes already. Anyway, just tossing this out there. I saw a beautiful Maltese senior on pet finders near me and was prepared to go when I found she had been adopted already.[/B]


With the number of animals in shelters already, I can't imagine how much worse it will get if they add a tax to vet services. People are struggling to pay vet bills as it is. How many pets will suffer because of the cost increase? How many more won't be taken in when they need help? It makes me so angry I could puke.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

And another! I wish it would just stop :smcry: 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12897493


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

This is so heart breaking. There is a pet store by me the info is below 

http://web.me.com/newburyparkpetsupply/New...Pet/Rescue.html

I am going to talk to him this week because maybe he can help in interim with malts that need rescued until we get a foster and I could pay for the fee. He has a nice facility and it right down the street from me. I just do not feel comfortable with doing foster due to dd poor immune system as her health is very important to me so maybe i can do this with him when you need help.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 24 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712633


> [attachment=47375:Melanie.jpg]The Los Angeles Shelters make me sick.
> 
> #09-17399 was euthanized within 6-days. She didn't even have a name.
> 
> ...



SIX DAYS!!!! That's not a shelter - even prisoners on death row get more time than 6 days! I am so angry - I wish that I lived in the western part of this county, there is so much help needed and I feel so helpless here in New England! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Any news on Ticia?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I hope she is OK.. she has really tugged at my heart..


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

It breaks my heart seeing these poor dogs tossed away like garbage. I wish we could save them all.......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry ladies, I've had a busy morning. I called the shelter first thing. She is still available.

Come to find out ALL of the Los Angeles Shelters are closed on Mondays.

Funny the broad, I spoke with on Saturday, let me babble about picking her up on MONDAY!!!

I have a friend, willing to pick her up tomorrow, and keep her for a couple days. So I will call 
again in the morning.


----------

